# Video Card Temperature



## Bleeder (Oct 30, 2006)

Have just purchased a new ATI X800XL video card and am concerned that the GPU temerature is excessive which may be causing a video display problem.

The GPU temperature is normally operating at 60 degrees C. At soon as a game is started (such as Call of Duty) the temperature jumps to between 98 and 102 degrees C and remains there until the computer powwers itself down or I exit the game. If i exit the game the computer returns to about 60 degrees C within seconds.

Is this temperature normal for a graphics card?
Does anyone know the correct GPU operating specifications for the X800XL video card?

(I have installed a new chassis fan but this has had no effect on the GPU temperature)


----------



## Yasu (Oct 30, 2006)

It's not dangerous but it could be lower.  Video cards can take a beating temp wise and still keep going and it's not uncommon for a video card to reach up to 100°C...I think.  I'm idling at 46°C right now.  If you want, you can buy an after market cooler like a Zalman *insert model number here*.  That'll definately help lower your temps.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Oct 30, 2006)

my idles are 50C but load is only 60-70


----------



## Zorrowannabe9 (Oct 30, 2006)

thats what my 7800GTX used to run at. I bought an NV Silencer 5 (rev 3) new temps are 42c idle 48c load.


----------



## meanman (Oct 30, 2006)

have you over clocked it?


----------



## Archangel (Oct 30, 2006)

The temperatures of my grafic's cards were quite high too..   i removed the heatsink,.. sleaned off the original thermal pad's used, and reapplied Zalman thermal paste (ZM-STG1, in case you want to know), wich dropped my temp's a lot.

anyway, were the temperatures always that high?  because if not..   you certainly might want to check your grafic's cards heatsink for dust etc


----------



## Bleeder (Oct 30, 2006)

meanman said:


> have you over clocked it?


No I haven't attempted overclocking. The card is only a month old so surely there would be no dirt problems so soon. I approached ATI with my concern, but they seemed reluctant to give me the temperature operating specifications. So far tonight the computer has twice lost video sync that required rebooting, and the computer has shut itself down once. If I send the card back to the retailer and they don't find anything wrong then they will charge me $75.00 for testing. I thik I'm in a no win situation. My old graphics card still works fine.


----------



## Bleeder (Nov 26, 2006)

*Fitting a GPU cooler.*



Yasu said:


> It's not dangerous but it could be lower.  Video cards can take a beating temp wise and still keep going and it's not uncommon for a video card to reach up to 100C...I think.  I'm idling at 46°C right now.  If you want, you can buy an after market cooler like a Zalman *insert model number here*.  That'll definately help lower your temps.



My original problems have ceased - not sure why. But the GPU temperature is still over 100 degrees C.
What is the process for fitting a Zalman cooler to a video card.
Do I need to remove the existing heatsink and ducting from my X800XL card?

Thanks


----------



## noob101 (Nov 26, 2006)

my x850xt will go to 90c if I don't use ati tool and use the fan control to keep it at around 60c this is because the fan comes set at only 5% and doesnt speed up more until 90c...I think the fan on the x800xl is the same way.


----------



## 7angofragger (Nov 26, 2006)

thats too high for your video card. the first think you need to do, is go download ATI Tray Tools. when you get the program installed, go to set hotkeys, and set a hotkey to turn your fan all the way up. if you can, just take the side panel off your computer. it helps.


----------



## Bleeder (Dec 1, 2006)

Set the fan speed to 100% using ATI Tray. This dropped the idle temp from 60 to 54 degrees C. It didn't change the game temp which still went to 100C. After running the fan at 100% for 40 minutes the graphics card shut itself down. The temp appears to have reached 126 degrees C before shutting down. Reset the computer and it is back to normal - that is 100 C. Any more ideas. Thanks.


----------



## noob101 (Dec 1, 2006)

my x850xt never goes above 75c in game..I don't think that card should ever go above 90c..something is defenitely wrong,could the tempature of the gpu be wrong?


----------



## Bleeder (Dec 28, 2006)

*ATI Tray Tools*



7angofragger said:


> thats too high for your video card. the first think you need to do, is go download ATI Tray Tools. when you get the program installed, go to set hotkeys, and set a hotkey to turn your fan all the way up. if you can, just take the side panel off your computer. it helps.



I downloaded ATI Tray Tools and set up a hot key. This seems to work well, tho the fan setting only seems to hold for a short period, then it seems to revert to fan auto mode, or the fan turns itself off (physically not rotating on the video card). Once the fan shuts down it is impossible to start unless I restart the computer.

Questions
Once activated, is ATI Tray Tools suppossed to maintain the entered manual setting (ie 100%)?
Could this be a problem with my video card?


----------

